# Why don't people listen?



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Try to make this short as I can.Ok so I had a family wanting to get into goats and I taught them all I knew.. I even showed them how to milk and they tried it out because they wanted a doe I had and her kids after she kidded.So we set it all up and I waited and waited and months went by and she kept saying she wanted them just needed more time to get things situated.Well I got sick of the run around and asked for a deposit to hold them.Surprise they change their mind because $400 (was already agreed on) for all 3 registered goats..dam still in peak production is to much :shocked: So I said ok well good luck to you then.A week later I find out she bought some goats really cheap which is fine but she was having trouble milking and it end up with a bad case of masitits.They were still drinking the milk with blood obviously in it.She would just let it settle to the bottom and pour the milk in a seperate container and then dump the blood out   :dazed: This has been going on for some time and she never got the goat treated.I begged her to and told her what she can get for her and to STOP drinking the milk.The goats were all sickly looking.It was just a disaster.NOW she has been really sick hospitalized for a week and they traced it to a bacteria which was found in the milk she was drinking DUH! I just don't get people...why they do not listen and ignore me!!! :wallbang: Dumb people like this is why raw milk is illegal to sell!!!!!!!! :veryangry: :angry:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

ewww


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats got to be most frustrating!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh sick! Who would drink that? ...poor goaties...I hope they recover ok. I can see your frustration. :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Who would drink that- my brother lol
I also bought a doe (didn't know much at the time) and she ended up with mastitis.
I treated it and milked the doe more often and saved a little milk for the cats (did not drink it ofc) ...which I marked CAT on the jar.
My brother said "jesse the milk taste really goatie"...I was like yuck ...duh did you drink the one the said cat on it?
Apparently the cats don't mind it, I don't give them the blood that settles to the bottom. Sounds weird but they have never gotten sick.
My guess is that is has more to do this the milker, maybe she isn't washing? I changed my operation (wash hands and udder, wipe dry, strip, milk with doe hobbled and clipped etc.) and the doe never got mastitis again.

Also I hope this lady learns to not buy a goat because its in milk. I find that it is better to pay 400 for ONE goat (400 for 3 is a good deal btw, just paid 375 for 3 reg does and that was even a good deal) than to pay 100 for one and have problems. People at first think you are crazy for spending so much money on a "luxury goat" when really you are saving yourself vet bills,cost of treatment, time, money,any genetic problems to kids from unrecorded dams, goats you have to put down etc.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:doh: Oooh, let's hope that case doesn't circulate too much! If the feds find out they are gonna' hold that against us raw milk drinkers for years!



jesse-goats said:


> Also I hope this lady learns to not buy a goat because its in milk. I find that it is better to pay 400 for ONE goat (400 for 3 is a good deal btw, just paid 375 for 3 reg does and that was even a good deal) than to pay 100 for one and have problems. People at first think you are crazy for spending so much money on a "luxury goat" when really you are saving yourself vet bills,cost of treatment, time, money,any genetic problems to kids from unrecorded dams, goats you have to put down etc.


Aye, $400 is a steal. I deal with so many people who say a good milking doe is only worth $75 to $100, and they freak out when I sell my PB Nubian doelings for $300 to $400 each. You get what you pay for! I remember really stressing that wisdom during my goat workshop. If nothing else, I wanted the students to walk away knowing that it ultimately pays to buy a good quality animal, even if the price tag is a little higher than they were expecting.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh yuck, that's disgusting... If you had called one of the animal welfare organizations or your county extension office to complain about this lady and how she was treating her animals (before she got sick), I wonder if there could have been an intervention to stop the situation from progressing. But you're right, some people just don't listen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awful.....  anyone that doesn't want to learn or listen... doesn't deserve a goat....if it were me... I wouldn't even sell this person a goat..... 
I hope the Mastitis gets treated ....poor Doe.... she has to be in a lot of pain....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, that is horrible  Dumb & stubborn people seem to have to learn the hard way unfortunately  I do hope she will be okay, but I hope and pray they either start listening, or just stick to store bought milk!


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Three things,
1. Ew, that is TOTALLY disgusting and I hope she didn't give her kids or family that milk.
2. She really needs to do her research on what a good goat and a bad goat is and stop procrastinating against such an awesome steal.
3. I hope that poor, poor doe gts the treatment she needs and deserves.

This lay obviously doesn't know what she is doing so I'll give her that, but I CANNOT, no, REFUSE to belief that she is stubborn enough to give her family milk that is clearly not edible! Gosh, people think goats, even milkng goats can be treated like dogs.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

She did give it to her kids  Who in their right mind?? Yea being completly new to goats they had no idea and I talked for hours and sent information...gave her books to read.I spent a great deal of time with this family...just to get smacked in the face :doh: What a huge waist of time! :veryangry: She has no business having goats whats so ever.In all honesty the day she came to learn how to milk.It was so painful watching her and she was so rough with my poor doe I didn't want to sell her to them.It was terrible. :sigh: It worked out on my end but the poor goats she acquired aren't so lucky..nor is she.


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree if the media gets a hold of this it will be a strike against raw milk. It shouldn't be! How stupid can a person be! Really! Even though you may feel like it was a waste of your time I think it is important for us all to try to educate those around us. My local health dept is who approves whether or not I can have a goat on my property. If this kind of thing was happening all over the place then that would be just one more reason for them not to support my permit process. I hate how one idiot can ruin things for everyone.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

It was a waist of time for me..cus they didn't listen to a word I said  If she would of taken the proper measures in handling the milk properly..treating her doe..NONE of it would have happend.Clearly she's an idiot and I don't use that word lightly because it's not very nice but it's the truth.I do hope she gets better and learned her lesson but who knows.That being said...anyone wanting to learn about goats or asks questions..if they are interested in our herd...I'm ALWAYS willing to lend a hand..even after this ordeal because goats are a passion of mine and I do want to share it with people and give them helpful resourses.TGS is one place I do refer them to often  I want to also make sure our goats go to the right home and I ask them questions just to test out their knowledge to see if I can be any assistance anywhere.Even people that have raised goats for years can learn a thing or two and so can I.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

JessaLynn said:


> Dumb people like this is why raw milk is illegal to sell!!!!!!!!


So true. And stories like this are why everyone got convinced that pasturizing was necessary in the first place. :hair: A little common sense goes a long way. I do everything I can to help educate people; sometimes they listen, sometimes they don't. I am glad your girls did not end up with this woman.
I had a woman who was going to buy my ChaCha. Well, we waited on her and later ran into her and her husband at the feed store. All of their goats had died so I was really happy the deal never went through. (She was buying kids for as little as $2 at the auction and wanted my girl to have milk for them so she would not have to buy formula.)


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

Holy cow that is NAUSEATING. No breakfast for me. Glad your girls dodged a bullet with her.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

JessaLynn, if there is any media reporting on this woman's experience, I hope you will stand up publicly and tell the truth about her and how she behaved. Because one idiot can ruin it for the rest of us, we have to be willing to stand up and say what really happened.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

If it went public I would stand up in a heartbeat and tell the truth! No doubt about it!


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

This,... is horrifing. I'm glad your does got away there  But those poor, poor goats.  I cant believe she manhandled them far enough to cause that kind of damage, at lest peope with half-a right mind can realize what good and bad goat milk is and realizesomething is WRONG whe the doe is milking out BLOOD!!! :doh: I'm lucky enough that we live on a farm not controlled by CCNR's and don't have to worry about the feds shutting us down goat wise. But still, if this story gets out about "Suberbian woman hospitalized, cause; tainted raw goat milk", Not only will most goat owners be evicted of their goat rights, but this idiot certaintly won't be getting a very warm welcome from here at TGS. :veryangry: May she learn far, far away from goats ever again!


----------

